# Glass Machine



## Gemhund (Dec 27, 2011)

I have finished moving from St.Maarten to Dusseldorf and I finally got my workshop (sort of) back together again. Trust me on this one, a workshop is much more serious mission to move that any household goods.
Anyway, I finally got down to some experimental work ( for me).

 I'm not sure what one calls these motors, but anyway,this is one I made out of window glass. 
And it actually worked ! 

I don't think this is really machinist stuff, so if the moderator wants to shift or delete, that's fine by me--and in the same vein, I put the build pictures on my blog, rather than flood this site.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2TAccSxQJk[/ame]

Cheers, Hans 

http://hansmeevis.blogspot.com/


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't think you will get deleted. Nowhere does it say what material an engine needs to be. I like when people think outside the norm and do stuff like this! Bravo!! on a great Idea!

Steve


----------



## Mosey (Dec 27, 2011)

Wonderful!
Keep it up.


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 27, 2011)

Hans, you have made a very nice engine and it sounds great. You posted it the right area. I can't see any reason to shift or delete.

Kenny


----------



## chuck foster (Dec 27, 2011)

i am with the guys on this one :bow:

i am good at working with glass myself......................i can break it and sweep it up with the best of them :big:

keep up the good work.

chuck


----------



## arnoldb (Dec 27, 2011)

Very nice engine indeed Hans Thm:

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## Ken I (Dec 27, 2011)

Very nice Hans.

If it runs and looks interesting its welcome on this site - you definately met those criteria.

Ken


----------



## dsquire (Dec 27, 2011)

Hans 

That is one very sweet looking and running engine that you have built there Hans. You definitely have it in the right place and we would be pleased to see as many more as you can build no matter what the material. It is engine build's like this that raise the bar. We look forward to seeing more come from your workshop in the future. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Gemhund (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks everybody. The next one I want to build is a glass wobbler. 
All this is leading up to a machine that is made out of gem material and also faceted.
 I figured I first get some experience with glass before moving on to more expensive material.


----------



## Gemhund (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is the second and last glass experimental engine. It actually runs. So now I want to make one out of gem material. But that is a lot of work, so I think it will take me a few months of spare time work.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziFCbEdnDRs&list=UUipePONLUAsCb98bcu3tAlA&index=1&feature=plcp[/ame]


----------



## vascon2196 (Jan 7, 2012)

Very impressive...I love your idea of using glass...how creative!


----------



## Gemhund (Jan 22, 2012)

[youtube=425,350]http://youtu.be/HhAkS0vWsEo[/youtube]

I finished this wobbler made entirely out of gem material--- and it actually runs.
OK, I did cheat a bit, because the inlet and outlets are made of silver.
Reason was because thin pipes like that would for sure break. 
But all the moving parts are stone.





Base and cross support is made out of Nephrite jade from Canada.

The cylinder is made out of Brazilian quartz. The top is closed with Australian chrysoprase and Zimbabwean aquamarine.

The piston is made out of South African sugalite from the western Cape and the conrod and upright supports are made out of Red jasper from Pilgrims rest in the Eastern Transvaal, SA. ( thats where I found it) The front upright is also made from Lapis lazuli from Afghanistan. ( That is where the air runs through.)




The flywheel is made out of black Chalcedony, and the two shafts from Smoky quartz and Rose quartz from Namibia.

The crank is made out of a lamination of Sugalite and Chrysoprase.

The three washers are made out of clear quartz, blue lace agate and pink Botswana agate.




The frame and legs are made of brass.
For some reason I can't get you tube to get inserted in the preview so here is the url
[ame]http://youtu.be/HhAkS0vWsEo[/ame] of it actually running on air.
This was a fun project, even though I had to make most of the parts twice, and sometimes three times, which caused some blue language to be heard in my workshop and some questioning looks from my ever faithful wife. 
Ahem........


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 22, 2012)

Awesome!  :bow: Thm:


----------



## mklotz (Jan 22, 2012)

What do you lube it with? Water glass?


----------



## vascon2196 (Jan 24, 2012)

Flipping Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## maverick (Jan 24, 2012)

Beautiful work Hans, could you post some pictures of the build?
 OK guys, no more gripes about machining tough 304.


----------



## ref1ection (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd also be interested to see some build pictures of you working with these materials. Very nicely done!

Ray


----------



## Gemhund (Jan 28, 2012)

> I'd also be interested to see some build pictures of you working with these materials


Sure thing'




I drill the quartz with a diamond core drill and the I ream it out with a 10mm diamond drill and the everything is polished with various diamond slurries. The white ring is epoxy that hold the lubricant for the core drill. It takes about three hours /inch because no heat can be generated.




The crossbeam is sliced on a diamond saw and also drilled with a core drill. One of the more difficult things was to make the rose quartz pivot. I can only achieve a .05 accuracy from on end to the other.




This is the flywheel being roughly rounded. This was the third attempt, the other two the material (Larimar and Jasper) proved to be to brittle.




Here, for instance, the rose quartz pivot broke because I was trimming the end on a 1200 diamond lap and it set up an high pitched squeal for less than a half a second. The sound wave propagated backward and shattered the end. I was lucky that the quartz cylinder also did not shatter. 




A sort of woodruff key holds the flywheel in place.




The first two posts were made out of lapis lazuli, but the proved inadequate, so I replaced them with red jasper and only a small piece of lapis. The air runs between the jasper and lazuli and then through the jade.The pale stripes at the top right are the holes drilled with diamond. The woodruff slot on the left allows for the flywheel to be removed.




The crank is made out of a laminated piece of sugelite and chrysoprase. It was going to be a pendant for jewellery, but now it actually serves a real function 




And lastly, these are two of my Imahashi gem gutting machines that most of the work is shaped on. My small diamond saw is on the right .


----------



## steamer (Jan 28, 2012)

That's awesome!  No problem with that on this site.... :bow:

Dave


----------



## vascon2196 (Jan 28, 2012)

Coooooool.........


----------



## Ken I (Jan 28, 2012)

3 hours per inch feed rate - glacial.

My patience just simply is not that durable - but kudos for a seriously cool project.

Keep posting.

Ken


----------



## shred (Feb 1, 2012)

Platform faceting machines? Cool. I hadn't seen any since I learned to facet way back when, and those I think were hand made by Mr Vargas.


----------



## doubletop (Feb 17, 2012)

Here you go (the HMEM site doesn't recognise the youtu.be type of link)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44y8W85FTkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44y8W85FTkc[/ame]

That's amazing. If its gem material somebody has to aks what the material costs would be?

Pete


----------



## el gringo (Feb 17, 2012)

would you use diamond core drills on Pyrex? and what diamond grain size would be good for polishing ?

Ray M


----------

